# What kind of floating plants?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

What are some names of floating plants that i can look into? I cant seem to find them thru Search engine.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I have floating ferns, they're like really small lilly pads.

Check out the pond section at your lfs. they should have a coulple variaties of floating plants.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks alot.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Any other floating plants i can look into?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

duckweed is growing pretty quick, and consumes a lot of nitrates.
but can be a pain when it clogs up your filter
and you cannot easily remove it once you have it in your tank

others floating plants: salvinia, Water Sprites (Ceratopteris)


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I've got a simlar post asking if they're hard to keep, someone sugessted that I ask the lfs if the floating plants that I buy will live in the temperature of my tank.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

only difficulty with floating plants i can think of is having too much current on the surface. And they could block too much light for your other plants, but in general they should be pretty easy to keep.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

I have riccia fluitans on my tank.. they're really nice. I'll post some pix later..


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I personally use a lot of Ceratophyllum Demersum as floating on my tanks because it reduces a lot nitrates and amonia...


----------

